# pics of chrome rally II's



## ml3126 (Jun 27, 2011)

Does anyone have pics of chrome rally II rims on a pontiac?

Wheel Vintiques 60-583404C - Wheel Vintiques 60 Series Pontiac Rallye II Chrome Wheels - Overview - SummitRacing.com


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

No, but check these out........The GeeTO Tiger these are very nice, and semi-affordable. look at the left side bar on that site and click on Billet wheels.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Eric, those rims are nice. But I wonder how the powder coat will hold up once you tighten the lugs?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

BatmanGTO said:


> Eric, those rims are nice. But I wonder how the powder coat will hold up once you tighten the lugs?


I don't know, but there are a lot of p'coated wheels out there....some of the wheels don't have a coating where the lug nuts touch, some use washers....


----------



## ml3126 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Eric those look good.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I had the same question here awhile back. I was curious about the chrome Rallye II's and wanted to see how they'd look on a car. I found these photos over at the ultimate GTO picture site and saved a copy to my PC. I hope they don't mind me posting them here. (I also included cars with the regular Rallye II's, both with and without trim rings, for comparison.)

Bear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I like them and the price isn't bad either....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BatmanGTO said:


> Eric, those rims are nice. But I wonder how the powder coat will hold up once you tighten the lugs?


I have lug nut sockets with the rubber coating. Worse case scenario remove and install by hand then a torque wrench.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> I had the same question here awhile back. I was curious about the chrome Rallye II's and wanted to see how they'd look on a car. I found these photos over at the ultimate GTO picture site and saved a copy to my PC. I hope they don't mind me posting them here. (I also included cars with the regular Rallye II's, both with and without trim rings, for comparison.)
> 
> Bear


Wow, those are all gorgeous. The chrome Rally II's stand out though, I like em'.

There is a local guy that has a beautiful pro touring Judge with 18' billet Ralley II's and the look is subtle yet radical, i dunno, they just look right.... car sit's just right with them.


----------



## ml3126 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Bear!


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

I wish there was a pic of the chrome/powder version. I personally don't care for the all chrome version. I actually like the middle pic he best, I didn't realize they had rings for the rally IIs. Though I'm not crazy about how they scratch up the rim.

I might just buy the cheap summit version of them and see how it looks.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Chrome sure does look good on a BLACK GTO !


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Thats 700$ per wheel peoples! No thanks...


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

YEARONE-WHEELS-ALUMINUM


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Always kinda liked the Honey combs...I don't think they would go well on a 67 but.....the billet Rallye II are nice (expensive!)...E


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

My best friend has a 74 GTO with honey combs. The aluminum would look better then the foam. I have a set of original ws6 78 T/A snow flakes 15x8. I would love to get them polished back up.


----------

